# bioactive clean up crew



## bloominators (Mar 21, 2014)

I've been reading about bioactive enclosures/substrates etc and I was wondering about the clean up crew inverts, some people use centipedes, some people don't, I know centipedes will eat other bugs, is added these to make sure the clean up crew doesn't get out of hand with high numbers? The people that don't use them... How do they keep the clean up crew numbers down? I was just wondering as I wanted to go bioactive some time to see if they act different in a almost complete natural environment, but didn't want the bugs to multiply too much, especially if I decided to use a snake which doesn't eat bugs. Thanks in advance for replies: victory:


----------



## harry136 (Aug 2, 2012)

Most people use- woodlice, springtails and earth worms. The bugs are self controlling, there will only be as many as are required to eat/ clean up any matter. When there is nothing to clean up they will simply starve to death as it is in the wild.


----------



## jward (Jul 3, 2011)

with bio active set ups do you get much escapees


----------



## harry136 (Aug 2, 2012)

I haven't seen any escapees, most of the insects you never see as they're buried in the soil.


----------



## jward (Jul 3, 2011)

ive been thinking of doing it for a while now how affective are they


----------



## harry136 (Aug 2, 2012)

First 2 months i had to clean up after my Ackie, after that the poo is gone after a week


----------



## dbrack (Aug 9, 2013)

I use springtails and earthworms in my geckos tanks, never have to clean at all and added bonus that springtails are great food for my baby geckos


----------

